# new wheels for my gto



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I'm looking for some new wheels for my 66 GTO.
I found 3 that I like, but I don't know which fits best and I'm not sure which one will look best 

1.) Cragar SS 2piece

Cragar 61715 - Cragar 08/61 S/S Super Sport Chrome Wheels - Overview - SummitRacing.com









2.) Cragar SS 1piece alu

Cragar 610C573442 - Cragar S/S 1-Piece Aluminum Chrome Wheels - Overview - SummitRacing.com









3.) American Racing Vintage

American Racing T71R5761 - American Racing Vintage Series T71R Polished Wheels - Overview - SummitRacing.com










All are 7x15" with difference in offset (0 to +6).
The #1 will need some other wheel lug nuts, because it has a bolt circle of 5x4,5/4,75/5.. can someone tell me which ones I need at summit? I only know my GTO has 5x4,75.

What do you think??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i like the Billet Cragars, after getting mine i will never buy a chrome wheel again.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, +1 on #2, the steel Cragars rust. And they will look Awsome on your car. I like the #3 wheels but they've just been played out, everybody has them it seems, but still a good choice that won't go out of style.

Instigator, your missing a few lugnuts.......:lol:


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats a good information, does anyone have the #2 on his car? Didn't see them yet, where I live are not too much GTO's with chrome rims

@instg8ter
Your wheels also look very good, if you can show me some other wheels that I haven't found I'd be happy for links to them at summit (I'd like to order them there..)
But I really like chrome


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Can you tell me what wheel this is?
I think it's a RallyII, 15".
On the backside there is nothing written down what size it has. On the front there is a small 7 and a small 4 to the left and right of the valve. 
I mounted it on my car an it fits just perfect, no scratching at all like with my torque thrust. Width and offset/backspace would be very interesting... maybe its 7x15 with 4" backspace?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Chris this is the manufacture that made my wheels, if you look they have a rally 2 in billet i think Eric is using on his car. Summit also carries them although i think their choices are limited. you will want 4.5 " backspace on the rims.

Billet Specialties


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Chris-Austria said:


> Can you tell me what wheel this is?
> I think it's a RallyII, 15".


Hi Chris,

That's a Rallye II wheel, but it's chrome so it's probably a reproduction. I kinow that Wheel Vintiques and also Specialty Wheel here offer several different varieties of Rallye II's, some painted like original, some chrome with silver centers, some chrome with dark charcoal centers (new).

Choosing wheels is mostly a 'taste' thing and everyone has their own opinions. Pick something you personally like and go with it - realize that there's always going to be someone out there who will think "something else" would be "better".

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Interesting center cap on that wheel.............

And to measure the backspacing, put a straight edge across the back lip of the wheel (not the bead edge, the flat surface) and measure down to the surface that goes against the axle. That will be your backspace. Do the same in the front and add the two and you should come up with the actual width of the wheel.

Also noticed the rust between the rim and center. Chrome plated *steel* rims look great as long as you don't subject them to dirt, moisture or..........driving. Nothing has quite the same shine as chrome, but you can have chrome plated aluminum wheels. But note that they are subject to electrallesis (sp?) when used in the weather.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

The Rally2 rim is from my trunk.. I think it's a 7x15 with 4" BS and the others are torque thrust 7x15 with 3,75" BS. The Rally don't scratch and the only difference is the 0,25" BS.. so if I buy the Cragars with 4,25" BS they must fit. 
Every 7x15 with 4-4,25" BS will be fine I think.. and to keep the track wider I'll take just as much BS as needed 

I will measure it to make sure that my plan will work and then order some new rims that will fit. How do you call plates between the wheel hub and the rim to make a lower offset? I might want to use them at the rear wheels because the fit perfect with 3,75" BS.

I like the #1 (steel/alu).. I don't drive the car if the streets are wet or in winter. And if I wash the rims every 1-2 weeks, do you think rust will be a problem?? They seem to have the perfect offset and style for a fair price!


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I found these rims.. they look very good and I'm sure they have the correct size! Does anyone know "Rocket Racing"? It's an aluminum wheel with chrome.. but are they worth the money? They are pretty expensive in contrast to #1-3!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the 5 spokes variations.....Rockets have been around for a long time, they were one of the first torque thrust style wheels. i remember the matte black ones with chrome trim ring. Chrome is just a plating and a very thin layer at that, on steel if it flakes or cracks you get rust on alum you just get flaking chrome (like the aftermarket bumpers). Reason i like the billet alum is they will never rust or unplate and all you do is get a mothers ball and polish them if they get scratched. True they do not shine like chrome but i like their luster more than chrome as its more similar to all the stainless trim on my post coupe.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I've ordered the all aluminium Cragar SS. 7x15, 5x4.75, 4.25 backspace.
I removed the tire from my wheel out of the trunk and measured it. It has exactly the same dimensions like the one I ordered, so it will fit just perfect and there will be no rust.

Hope summit send them fast to me and I'll make some pics how it looks on my car


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Has anyone tried REV wheels licensed from American Racing? They look the same but are almost half the price.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

The new wheels have arrived. Now nothing scratches and fits perfect. Here is the first picture of the 1-piece aluminum s/s:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice!!!! :cheers

Bear


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Bear!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Classic look....can't go wrong with Cragars....Man i bet you get a lot of looks over there with that Bad A$$ american muscle.....:cheers


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

There ain't many GTO's or other real muscle cars where I live, right! Some heads always turn when they hear me!

Only thing I don't like.. most people who look at the car ask me about the gas consumption first, as if that is the most interesting thing about such a car... really sad


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> Classic look....can't go wrong with Cragars....Man i bet you get a lot of looks over there with that Bad A$$ american muscle.....:cheers


:agree That car would be a standout here, I can just imagine driving it though the Alps! Beautiful car and a great choice on wheels, they look amazing. :cheers

More pics?


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

At the moment it is raining and snowing.. I'll make pics with the new wheels as soon as it gets better!!


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

My steel Craigers rub on my rear disc brakes. Both wilwood and Right Stuff Brakes. I had to put a spacer on the rear wheels. By the way my steel Craigers rusted out in a year. The are made by Carlisle tire company now. I called them and thay said "Tough".


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

the new rims look great . there are some times when you just dont want to mess with a classic design and this is one of them.:cheers


----------

